# Wyeast 2042 Danish Lager



## devo (8/2/06)

Hi all

Has anyone here used this particular strain of yeast? It seems a little behind the 8 ball and is not getting with the program?

I've got about 50ltr of lager that I'm attempting to ferment with this particular yeast. I made sure I had prepared a starter 2 days proir to pitching it but have found that it not really moving along and doing the job that it should be doing? The starter itself was quite lackluster, I'm thinking it may have been a dodgy batch??

I use a fermenting fridge and have had it sitting dead on 11 degrees C for over 2 weeks now. Starting OG was 1040 and it has only moved to 1020. Seems quite gassy, plenty of bubbles and head when running of into my hydrometer. My biggest concern is that it has a wierd, very faint vinigar smell that would point to possible infection? 

Please make it not so???


----------



## Asher (8/2/06)

Pitched that exact yeast into a Dortmunder on Sunday... Seems to be performing well. I pitched a 4 litre starter stepped up twice into 4 litres @ 18deg. then dropped temp down to 13 over the next 24 hours. Nice krausen head going now. This was the second generation of a smackpack bought last year though...

One thing I did notice when formulating my recipe. Promash recommend an optimum fermentation temp of 18.3deg but Wyeast website say between 8-13deg???

Asher for now


----------



## sluggerdog (8/2/06)

Love this yeast, nice and crisp. I usually ferment it at around 10C and rest it at 18C for 3 days once the gravity gets to around 1020-1018.

Maybe turn the temp up to 18C or shake the fermenter (a little) to get the yeast going again...


----------



## BoilerBoy (8/2/06)

G'day Devo,

How big was your starter?

As Asher said he used a 4L starter and I'm thinking that 2 days may not have enough time to get enough yeastoes ready for a 50L batch.

Lagers need a big starter to get going more so than ales, like Asher I would normally take 4-5 days sometimes longer and step up to get a yeast firing and ready to go.

You may just have to wait a little longer!

Cheers 
BB


----------



## sluggerdog (8/2/06)

Good point BoilerBoy, I find a 3 litre starter is perfect for my lagers


----------



## Weizguy (8/2/06)

BoilerBoy said:


> G'day Devo,
> 
> How big was your starter?
> 
> ...


Ditto.

I'd use a 2-3 litre starter for any lager. Maybe even larger for higher gravity beers, and pitch the sediment only.

Seth


----------



## devo (8/2/06)

BoilerBoy said:


> G'day Devo,
> 
> How big was your starter?
> 
> ...



I had a 2lt starter which in the past has been sufficient enough but it's a first time for moe with this particular yeast.


----------



## Stagger (8/2/06)

All the above

I use this 2042 yeast all the time, with lagers you need around twice the viable yeast than Ales, the rule of thumb for me is step it up till I think I have enough then step it up one more time. Lagers need heaps of VIABLE yeast, its almost impossible to over pitch for lagers in a home brew situation.

Stagger


----------



## devo (8/2/06)

Thanks for all the feedback advice peoples....


----------



## Asher (8/2/06)

So what would I do now in your shoes....

If it is infected, there's not much you can do. So lets assume its not for now. I'd do as slugger suggested. increase temp to between 15-18 and see if yeast activity increases.

Asher for now


----------



## devo (9/2/06)

Did so last night, gave it a shake to help re-invigorate.....cheers


----------



## devo (13/2/06)

Looks like everything is back on track thanks to the previously posted advise.....  

Gravity has begun to move to a more acceptable reading of 1010 so I will most likely be transferring to the secondry fermenters for dry hopping.


----------



## devo (26/2/06)

sad news.....beer is indeed infected and I just finished pouring 40ltr of it down the drain.


----------



## big d (26/2/06)

bummer.sad news so i will use this as a reason to drink another pint.  in memory of an untimely demise B) 

till beer do us part
big d


----------

